# Hello from Petersburg, VA



## Ronda (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello, my name is Ronda, and I am prepping for my first hive this year. I am still in the googling and reading-like-crazy phase, but am looking forward to getting started. I've really been enjoying this forum!


----------



## SteveStevenson (Feb 14, 2014)

Good luck! This is a great site. Don't be afraid to ask questions, even if you think they are dumb. Lots of good advise but be prepared to get several different answers to the same question


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Check out the free bee keeping course at Ohio State's website: www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/beekeeping_class it gives lots of good info in video format.
Credit goes to exmar from the thread "Free online Beekeeping course" dated 01/05/16. Just one example of the great info you can get through the experienced folks on BeeSource!


----------



## dr4ngas (Mar 19, 2014)

HI Ronda, I'm from the Norfolk area. The first thing I did was to find a local bee group and go to the meetings. I then took a bee course from the bee group. I have been going to the meetings for the last 2 years. I have learned a lot of information from the meetings and talking with other beekeepers from this area. It took me 2 years before I got my first bees. its a 5x5x5 nuc with 6 frames of bees and the rest with stores. Trying to make it thru this winter and will split into a second have around June. Be patient and learn all you can and have fun with them.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

welcome


----------



## S.M.N.Bee (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Ronda. Get your bee's ordered early.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ronda!


----------

